#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Test Format and Time

## jaivinder

In the IELTS Test there are two types of test IELTS Academic and IELTS General Training. Listening and speaking are the same for both the IELTS Test only subjects are different according to which test your are going to take. 

Understand the IELTS Test Format :

IELTS Academic:


ListeningReadingWritingSpeaking

ELTS General Training:


ListeningReadingWritingSpeaking



Candidate have to give listening, reading and writing on the same day without taking a break.





  Similar Threads: IELTS Test Scale CMAT-2012 | Common Admission Test 2012 Dates & Test Format Announced!

----------

